# Folding Brownie Six-20.



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

I found this in our antiques shop in Biggleswade.










The No. 620 film isn't made any more, but No. 120 film can be used in it which is still quite common.

To use 120 film in this camera, re-spooling is not neccecary; the hinge-out spool-holder can be removed, and the 120 spool simply dropped into the recess, then threaded as normal. By this means, I was able to expose a 120 roll with only one 620 spool, but I still had to ask the developer to give it me back.










Because my first roll was purely experemental - to see if the camera worked and if I could judge exposure times correctly - I didn't pay for the roll to be printed, but printed this one using our home scanner.

The graininess is electronic scanner noise. The black marks are dirt on the glass I used to hold the film flat, and the dark band at the right-hand side is the edge of that glass.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That looks very cool. You'll have to show some of the photo's when you do finaly get the printed up. It will be nice to see the quality you can get despite the age of the equipment.

That sort of camera makes modern stuff, with autofocus, metering, aperture selection, etc being chosen by the camera if necessary, seem like cheating really.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Blast from past! Had one similar, 620 roll film! Used to be a place in Glasgow - Gratispool = you handed in film, they gave you a free film and developed and printed your spool at an all in price - but ISTR they used some kind of proprietary mateerial, only they would process it - thus locking you into their system as it were! :yes:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mel said:


> Blast from past! Had one similar, 620 roll film! Used to be a place in Glasgow - Gratispool = you handed in film, they gave you a free film and developed and printed your spool at an all in price - but ISTR they used some kind of proprietary mateerial, only they would process it - thus locking you into their system as it were! :yes:


Here you go, Mel.... gratispool


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Brilliant, thankyou for this! I can remember dropping films in "in person" at a very small counter. I worked not far away and you could save the postage on this! Also there was a surplus shop (sold Government Surplus etc) about two hundred yards away, always had short dated film for sale - bought that and took it to Gratispool for the free offers. I'd be about 15 years of age doing all that :lol:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, I'd love to see your other pics with it. I think that's great!


----------

